# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Warning, part deux

## Cecile

Words of warning on any renovation, no matter how small, especially if using a builder.  I can't fault our young bloke, but Ted and I have learned a valuable lesson.  Never fail to write a complete spec for the build, no matter how minor.  A contract is excellent, but  unless you have the fine detail written up, for example how to install  the IKEA vanity waste that comes in the kit, you're headed for trouble.   If you have to go to the manufacturer's website and pinch their  instructions to paste in, do it.  You'll save a whole lot of angst later  on.Never, *EVER* waver on what your instinct tells you is the right  item to buy.  For instance, our bath.  For six months we shopped for a bath that had "straight sides and a flat  bottom", and found nothing suitable.  We bought one that was not exactly what we wanted, recommended by a disability organisation that should know better, and the issue is still not resolved.  And we STILL can't use it.Don't let the builder leave the house before you check everything  works correctly.  For instance, the drawers on our IKEA vanity won't  close, because the IKEA plumbing waste was not correctly installed (see above.)  Now it's leaking because the drawer hit the waste trying to close, and we're waiting on the plumber to return...and can't use the vanity.Always let the builder arrange the painting.  In the scheme of things, it's almost not worth doing it yourself, especially if it's going to delay the finishing of your project.   :Doh: .  Make sure you specify number of coats of paint, etc (see above, re spec.)Be nice to your builder, especially if you like his work overall.  You may want him to come back and do more for you some day.
When the bathroom is actually painted and useable, I'll post more photos.  Until then...

----------


## piscean

hi cecile, what was the brand and model of bath you chose? I'm looking for something similar so we can move the bath to under the shower and make some room in our tiny bathroom. what was the problem with your bath? 
ok, I just found your other post where you said the bath was too narrow and sloped. bummer to go to all that trouble and not be able to use it. I'd love to know what make and model it is though so I can avoid that one. I've been looking at the caroma website and they have a couple that might work but I havent started shopping yet so havent seen them.

----------

